# Phasenwächter selber bauen



## Locke (2 August 2009)

Hallo, hat einer ne Idee wie man sich einfach nen Phasenwächter bauen kann, also einfach 3 Relais zu nehmen wäre ne Möglichkeit aber hat hier wer noch ne bessere Idee?

Danke!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2009)

Warum muss man so etwas selber bauen,
wenn es das schon am Markt zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Locke (2 August 2009)

Das ist für mich zuhause, die dinger die´s auf dem Markt gibt kosten Geld und wenn man die möglichkeiten hat da was kostengünstiger zu beschaffen, wieso nicht


----------



## Heinz (3 August 2009)

Die Frage ist, was willst du überwachen

Unterspannung, Überspannung, Unsymmetrie usw, oder nur einen Ausfall einer Phase?

Den Ausfall einer Phase läßt sich mit Relais erkennen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Ausfall einer Phase eher selten, außer man ist am Ende einer Freileitung auf dem Lande. Das an einer Phase Über / Unterspannung auftritt halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. Da versagen einfache Relais.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin erstaunt ...
So ein Relais kostet bei Eltako (z.B.) als Fertiggerät Liste 80 €. Bei deinem Großhändler dann im Einkauf wahrscheinlich ca. 50 €. Deine 3 Relais, die dann ja auch noch verdrahtet werden wollen und ganz sicher den Ausfall z.B. des Null-Leiters garnicht erkennen sind da m.E. nicht preisgünstiger ...
Vom Platzbedarf im Schrank oder der Verteilung will ich mal gar nicht reden ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Locke (3 August 2009)

Die Zeit ist kein Problem und der Platz sowieso nicht!

Hat hier keiner eine Idee? Das die dinger nicht die Welt kosten ist klar, aber wieso immer gleich alles fertig kaufen. Ich suche hier nach einer Anregug das anders zu lösen und nicht nach Kritik an dem "Projekt"


----------



## JesperMP (3 August 2009)

Ist es überhaupt gestattet so etwas selber zu basteln ?
Industrieller anwendung, Starkstrohm, Spannung. Ohne CE-Marke gehts nicht.

Bei Schwing-Erregern ist es nicht ungewöhnlich das eine Phase bricht ab. Das kann zu Schäden führen.
Wir verwenden ein Traforelais von Carlo Gavazzi um so ein Phasen-ausfall zu erkennen (DIA 53S72420A). 3 Stück, ein pro Phase, Meldekontakt ist ein Reihe geschaltet und zu ein SPS Eingang geführt. Den Preis kenne ich nicht, aber es war sehr günstig in Verhältnis zu alle andere Möglicheiten.

edit: Weil der Meldekontakt in Trafo integriert ist, ist der Platzaufwand in Prinzip das geringste das möglich ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2009)

Locke schrieb:


> Ich suche hier nach einer Anregug das anders zu lösen und nicht nach Kritik an dem "Projekt"


 
 Manchmal bringt einem eine gute Kritik ja auch weiter ...
Du solltest bei deinem "Phasenwächter" oder auch "Netzausfallrelais" beachten, dass der Ausfall einer Phase normalerweise unkritisch ist. Vor Allem aber zu Hause kann dir der Ausfall des Null-Leiters schon mal einen großen Teil deiner 1phasigen Haushaltsgeräte kosten. Wenn, dann solltest du also in die Richtung bauen (oder zusätzlich). Dann würde es mit den 3 Relais schon schwierig werden - ich denke sogar, dass das Null-Thema sich mit Relais nicht sinnvoll lösen läßt.

Aber bitte - wie du schon schriebst - es ist ja dein Projekt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Locke (3 August 2009)

@ Jesper: das ist für mich Zuhause

@ Larry Laffer: Mir gehts in erster Linie darum zu erkennen ob eine von den vorgeschalteten Schmelzsicherungen ausgelöst hat in der Haus-UV
und zu dem letzten, mein Vater ist nicht bereit da 80€ für hinzublättern, geht hier schließlich "nur" um den Koi-Teich.


----------



## JesperMP (3 August 2009)

Ein 230V relais pro Schmelzsicherung.
Muss vermutlich Kurzschlussfest installiert werden, und nur von ein Elektro-Installateur.

edit: Weill die Relais sind nach die Schmelzsicherungen braucht es vielleicht nicht Kurzschlussfest zerlegt zu werden.
Aber, ânderungen in ein Haus Unterverteiler muss von ein Installateur vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Locke (3 August 2009)

Ja, danke für den Hinweis!


Aber eine andere möglichkeit wie die Relais wüsstest du da auch nicht?


Gruß und Dank


----------



## JesperMP (3 August 2009)

Es gibt dafür geeignete Netz-Analyzer mit alle mögliche messwerte und Statistik, vielleicht auch als kWh-Zähler geeignet. En den Fall muss es von ein Installateur installiert werden, und von die behörden plombiert werden.
Billiger, absolut nicht.

Ich glaube auch nicht das Du selber irgendeiner Lösung zusammenlöten darfst. Alle Elektro-Geräte für den Hausinstallation müssen auch das CE-Marke haben.


----------



## Locke (3 August 2009)

Ok, gut zu wissen, danke aufjedenfall soweit!


----------



## TommyG (3 August 2009)

Dreipolig

am Koi-Teich?

Such dir doch von jeder Phase eine Steckdose. Daran ein Netzteil, daran ein Lämpchen/ Verbraucher. Wenn was ausfällt, ist die Phase wech. Mal deinem Vater das mit drei Radios, nat. unterschiedliche Sender auf, dann wird er hoffentlich sehen, dass es eigentlich unnötig ist...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Locke (4 August 2009)

Ja, dreipolig am Koi Teich, da sitzen Drehstrommotoren dran, ist ne etwas aufwändigere Anlage.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

@Locke, du must schon sagen:

die Anlage ist Aufwendig und teuer
sie Fische kosten warscheinlich ein Vermögen
ihr habt eine riesige Stromrechnung für die pumpen
die Frischwasserkosten laufen ins uferlose
Fischfutter ist unbezahlbar
aber Vater hat kein Geld mehr für son dummen Phasenwächter, schon erstaunlich


----------



## Locke (4 August 2009)

ja glaub mir das ist manchmal echt nicht so einfach hier...


----------



## mariob (5 August 2009)

Hallo,
frage doch erst einmal unter Suche und Biete, kann man auch was gebrauchtes, günstiges, fertiges schießen......
Ich müßte nur mal in den Keller schauen, aber nicht heute.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Locke (5 August 2009)

Dankeschön, aber das hat sich erledigt! Ich hab bereits was gefunden!

Gruß


----------



## TommyG (8 August 2009)

Magst Du

es mal reinstellen?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ToBo (9 August 2009)

Auszug §13 Niederspannungs-Anschluß-Verordnung

Die Arbeiten dürfen außer durch den Netzbetreiber nur durch ein in ein Installateurverzeichnis eines Netzbetreibers eingetragenes Installationsunternehmen durchgeführt werden; im Interesse des Anschlussnehmers darf der Netzbetrei-ber eine Eintragung in das Installateurverzeichnis nur von dem Nachweis einer ausreichenden fachlichen Qualifikation für die Durchführung der jeweiligen Arbeiten abhängig machen. 

"Nur" mal E-Installateur gelernt zu haben reicht rechtlich nicht ganz aus.


----------



## TommyG (9 August 2009)

NÖÖ,

Löckchen schreibt was von Schmelzsicherungen vor der Anlage. Also wird er danach einen Schaltschrank oder so haben. Somit ist das Arbeiten ohne Spg möglich, er muss net an die UV dran. Außer zum F rausmachen...

Somit, auch wenn er Ahnung haben sollte, kann er machen was er will. Wenn er, oder Papi, dann als Verbraucher an den drei Phasen hängt, oder ähnlich grausames, ist es zwar tragisch für die family, aber im privaten Bereich 'darf' er machen was er will. Ok, er 'darf' sich dann auch net wundern, wenn die Versicherung sagt 'no', wenn es um die Kosten für Hausbrand, Beerdigung oder so geht.

(Sorry Locke, ich will Dir nix, aber oft ist 'dürfen', 'können' und 'machen' im Dienst eine andere Sache als im Privaten, ich will nat net, dass sich einer von euch umbringt...)

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ToBo (9 August 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist eindeutig FALSCH....

Nix privater Bereich und erlaubt....

Hat auch nix mit vor oder hinter Sicherung zu tun...

Sobald was geändert wird zudem eine Prüfung nach VDE 0100-600 fällig, die nur von einem zugelassenem E-Meister Unterschrieben werden darf.

Tun und Tun dürfen sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

OK, falls das Teil ein Schaltschrank ist. NICHT mit einer fest verlegten Anschlussleitung, sondern mit
einem Stecker an das Netz angeschlossen ist "darf" er das machen. Allerdings wird im Falle eines 
Unfalles KEINE Versicherung zahlen. Sollte das Ding aber fest mit dem Haus verbunden sein und
einen fest verlegten Anschluss z.b. über NYM-J haben, gehört es zur elektrischen Anlage des 
Hauses und somit fällt es unter die NAV und VDE 0100-600.


----------



## mariob (10 August 2009)

Hallo,
ab sofort kaufe ich mir alle betreffenden VDEs und mache nix mehr selbst*ROFL*.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ToBo (10 August 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ab sofort kaufe ich mir alle betreffenden VDEs und mache nix mehr selbst*ROFL*.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 
Kostet Dich knapp 1400,- Euro einmalig und ca. jedes Quartal zwischen
30,- und 70,- Euro. Only für die Handwerksausgabe. Die Prüfung 
für den enstprechenden VDE Sicherheitsschein zur Vorlage beim EVU
nicht eingeschlossen.....


----------



## moeins (19 August 2009)

Locke schrieb:


> @ Jesper: das ist für mich Zuhause
> 
> mein Vater ist nicht bereit da 80€ für hinzublättern, geht hier schließlich "nur" um den Koi-Teich.



Ein kleiner Tipp, den Siemens 5TT3421 gibts schon für 36 EUR. Habe ich in 10 Sekunden gefunden:
Google -> "Phasenwächter" -> Preisroboter


----------

